

HOW I WRITE QUERIES USING PSQL: COMMON TABLE EXPRESSIONS - olefoo
http://www.chesnok.com/daily/2013/11/12/how-i-write-queries-using-psql-ctes/

======
talles
Your caps lock seems to be working

